
Cyclesort - a curious little sorting algorithm - llambda
http://corte.si/posts/code/cyclesort/index.html
======
acqq
What am I missing? Author claims that if you know that you have as an input
the permuted numbers 1..n you can "sort" them? Why would you have to "sort"
them, why not just create the order?

    
    
        def quasiSort( a ):
            return range( 1, len( a ) + 1 )
    
        a = quasiSort( [ 3, 1, 2 ] )
        print a

